# It's time to bottle!



## bama bbq (Oct 15, 2013)

Brown Ale is at 1.016!  Looks like just under 5% ABV. 













image.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2013)

WOOT! Kat party at BAMA's!! Just in time, I see a cool front for this weekend!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey....we need to do a celebratory Taste Test Bama!  Foam you are spot on Dear!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Hey....we need to do a celebratory Taste Test Bama!  Foam you are spot on Dear!
> 
> Kat


But remember its only 5 gallons.... /wink /wink /wink


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 15, 2013)

I will prime and bottle it tomorrow night. It will be a cpl weeks until it's carbonated.  LOL


----------



## humdinger (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks good bama! I love the color. Now..the waiting....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I will prime and bottle it tomorrow night. It will be a cpl weeks until it's carbonated. LOL


Wait, so that is like when the keg is not floating but all the ice is melted? Can we order some stale cold pizza to go with it? Just like the morning after at the Frat house.

Just like it says on the Wheaties box!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 16, 2013)

Whine.....2 weeks!  Is it ready yet????

Kat


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Bama

The color looks fantastic--save me a glass

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2013)

Kat where'd ya get that glass jug of yours. We can help bottle too.  One for Bama, two for you, and two for me, sounds fair! I mean Bama did make it after all......


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 16, 2013)

Pearly Gates here in Huntsville....but a buddy of mine gets gallon jugs of wine....he is saving me those!  wink Wink!

Kat


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Pearly Gates here in Huntsville....but a buddy of mine gets gallon jugs of wine....he is saving me those!  wink Wink!
> 
> Kat


Pearly gates ain't the nicest store in town but she has everything you need for brewin and some good spices for cookin too.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 16, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Pearly Gates here in Huntsville....but a buddy of mine gets gallon jugs of wine....he is saving me those!  wink Wink!
> ...



The lady who helped me was nice....but all I needed was the yeast and the bottle. Bless her heart....she must have had a stroke or something.

Kat


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 16, 2013)

Three little piggies all lined up for bottle conditioning. 













image.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 16, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2013)

I think we should name those three!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 16, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I think we should name those three!


 Ham, Sausage, and Bacon


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Ham, Sausage, and Bacon


I was thinking more; Foam, Kat, and Bama!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 29, 2013)

image.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 29, 2013






Well, I couldn't wait anymore Foam. I tapped one of the 6 L jugs tonight.  It's an excellent brew. Think Newcastle Brown Ale but with a bit more kick.

Cheers!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 29, 2013)

Well you better be tapping your keg and not mine is all I have to say!


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like it would really hit the spot. Do you drink it warm or cold?


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 29, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Looks like it would really hit the spot. Do you drink it warm or cold?


It's great at room temp. I put one jug in the fridge to see if it clouds up or otherwise changes.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 29, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Looks like it would really hit the spot. Do you drink it warm or cold?


Can't ya see, he drinks it in a glass....... Must be a genttleman.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 29, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Can't ya see, he drinks it in a glass....... Must be a genttleman.


I was an enlisted man - 21 yrs. Certainly no gentleman. LOL  I was just showing off the color and clarity. ;)


----------



## sysiphus (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking good, Bama!  I can't believe that Pearly Gates is still open!  My brother got his first HB supplies there probably 30 years ago (IIRC).  When I was cooking down on Airport Road ~20 years ago, it was the only place in town to get anything 'organic'.  I'll need to swing by there next time I'm down there (on my way to raid your beer fridge, apparently - I'll just need your address, and when no one will be home!) and see if anything has even changed!


----------



## tritowner (Oct 30, 2013)

very nice!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I was an enlisted man - 21 yrs. Certainly no gentleman. LOL I was just showing off the color and clarity. ;)


Since I can't see your pinky finger, if its extended with that special curve to it, I'll take your word for it.

<chuckles>

That is some nice colored brew, and its clear....Clear? Hmmmm........ you sure its not corn squeezin's camo'd as beer with some food color in it?


----------

